# Moving A Ros Cert



## CASTLESIZE (10 Nov 2006)

HI 

The deadline is looming and I have a problem

I need to move the ROS digital certificates from a computer (that could go online up until last week) to a new computer. I though it would be as simple as copying the "ROS" folder from one C: on the old to the new computer. But when I try to log in as message comes up to say that there are no certs?

Any help would be much appreciated 

John


----------



## imogen (10 Nov 2006)

Last time I had to do this, you are correct, you just moved the whole folder from one computer to the other, and it worked fine for me, but the ROS folder MUST be directly under c:/ not inside another folder. Did you make sure to copy the subfolders as well eg C:/ROS/Roscerts ?

Did you ask roshelp@revenue.ie because they are usually brilliant to respond quickly? 

Are you sure that you have also got Java on the new computer (look under Program files folder) because not having Java would also prevent it working... If you ever installed the ros offline application that will be in a ros folder under Program files. Maybe you copied that one over but not the actual main ROS folder c:/ros?

Finally, I wonder whether KCrypto is on your new machine? You can check that using the utility on the ROS login page.

All the best

Imogen


----------



## CASTLESIZE (11 Nov 2006)

Thanks


----------



## CASTLESIZE (11 Nov 2006)

Thanks

It is not  enough to  go to the old computer and copy the ros folder and paste it onto the 

You have to create a new folder on the C: drice called "Ros" and the create another called "RosCert" and then copy the certs into it.

I don't know what the difference is but I'm up and running now


----------



## jpd (11 Nov 2006)

Not sure, probably a question of access rights.


----------

